# Are you still happy with...? PART 1: Your Airport Color



## SummerHime (Sep 24, 2020)

Since a lot of people have been living on their island for six months, I'm making a series of polls to see how many are still satisfied with their island! I will be covering things that cannot be changed unless you reset the game.

*First up is* *airport color*!

Tell us know how you feel about yours. Are you still happy with it, is it starting to get on your nerves or did you hate it from the very beginning? If you'd like to change, which one would you pick? Also let us know if you resetted for your current color or if you just went along with the one you randomly got.






For my part, I resetted for a blue airport and I'm glad I did! I like buildings to blend into their surroundings. Back when I started, I didn't know how I would decorate my island, but the one thing I knew was that the blue airport would always fit with the sea! That, and it goes so well with the dodos.

How about you guys?​


----------



## Zen (Sep 24, 2020)

I got blue airport first try and I still love it  I even reset and got a new island and still got a blue airport. It was meant to be <3


----------



## Jessi (Sep 24, 2020)

I love the blue airport the most with yellow being my second. I'm happy that I got the blue one


----------



## ~Stitches~ (Sep 24, 2020)

i think the green one is pretty cute tbh, it gives a little pop of color. i have blue


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

I initially went with red (technically orange) and still like it because that’s my main account but I decided to change to the older island because that’s the island I’ve had since night 0, whereas that island is only about 2 months old.

I went with blue-still like it because blue is my favorite color and it also sorta feels like the official dodo airlines color. The only reason I went with orange on Evwirt is because it fits the theming just a touch more.


----------



## Jaco (Sep 24, 2020)

I have red. Didn't know there were different colors when I started. The green looks nice and pops, but I don't mind the red.


----------



## SummerHime (Sep 24, 2020)

Zen said:


> I got blue airport first try and I still love it  I even reset and got a new island and still got a blue airport. It was meant to be <3


Wow, you're so lucky! Blue must be your color  I had to reset sooo many times to get a blue airport.


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 24, 2020)

I got the green airport and am still happy with it. I didn’t even know airport color was a thing when I first got the game on release day. I didn’t find out until maybe like couple of months or so later what the colors meant. Regardless I wouldn’t have changed it even if I knew sooner. Now if they had a pink or purple airport I definitely would have reset until I got either one of those colors. Maybe.


----------



## nammie (Sep 24, 2020)

I have yellow and I honestly don't really care lol

Like its at the end of the dock anyways so I never felt the need to design with it in mind or anything

I think I only reset to not have 2 bottom river ends, and to get anything but pears as a native fruit


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 24, 2020)

I like both the green and blue airport color. But I'm really happy with the green since I can get all the black streetlamps I want and I don't need to trade. I also made a lot of money early on selling black streetlamps.


----------



## rianne (Sep 24, 2020)

I have the blue airport. I still like it despite some disagreeing since it "blends in" with the ocean.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 24, 2020)

I have the blue airport and I'm still pretty happy with it!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 24, 2020)

I have an orange airport. Didn’t know airport color was a thing when I started. But orange is my favorite color, so maybe I would have chosen it if I had a choice? The yellow and green look really good as well, and even the blue is pretty.

to be honest, I spend very little time thinking about the color of my airport, and it hasn’t impacted my experience of my island at all, good or bad


----------



## Matt0106 (Sep 24, 2020)

Still very happy with the blue airport; in my opinion, it's the one that's easiest on the eyes! 

Also I know many people were saying "gee I feel bad for whoever has blue airport, those Nook Mile items are UGLY" but honestly, I find they look great; I found a way to use every single one, and would definitely not swap them out for any other variants.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 24, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I have an orange airport. Didn’t know airport color was a thing when I started. But orange is my favorite color, so maybe I would have chosen it if I had a choice? The yellow and green look really good as well, and even the blue is pretty.
> 
> to be honest, I spend very little time thinking about the color of my airport, and it hasn’t impacted my experience of my island at all, good or bad



Yeah same here. I didn't realize the airports had different colors. I think it was when the nook mile item colors was discovered to be linked to the airport color that I paid attention


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 25, 2020)

I got blue airport and it's definitely my vibe color


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

i’ve got the red/orange airport and i’m happy with it! i think i would’ve preferred one of the other colours, instead, but the one i’ve got isn’t bad


----------



## SummerHime (Sep 25, 2020)

xlisapisa said:


> I got the green airport and am still happy with it. I didn’t even know airport color was a thing when I first got the game on release day. I didn’t find out until maybe like couple of months or so later what the colors meant. Regardless I wouldn’t have changed it even if I knew sooner. Now if they had a pink or purple airport I definitely would have reset until I got either one of those colors. Maybe.



I remember at the beginning, people were talking about a teal airport. I even tried resetting for it before finding out it wasn't a thing. Pink or purple would be so amazing!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

SummerHime said:


> I remember at the beginning, people were talking about a teal airport. I even tried resetting for it before finding out it wasn't a thing. Pink or purple would be so amazing!


Honestly, the only color I’d want over orange for my main island is brown. That would fit the park theme perfectly!


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 25, 2020)

I maybe would of liked red, but when i started i didnt even know there were different colors


----------



## SummerHime (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Honestly, the only color I’d want over orange for my main island is brown. That would fit the park theme perfectly!



Brown would be a great option, especially since the other colors are very flashy. I remember being surprised at how bright the green airport was!


----------



## xBlackRosex (Sep 25, 2020)

Mine was Blue when i Started the Game. I didn't know until today that the airport had more than one color, i thought it could only be Blue. Blue is one of my Favorite Color's, so i'm Happy with it.


----------



## Marty Birdman (Sep 25, 2020)

6 months in and I still can't remember offhand what color my airport is. :X

I guess that means I'm fine with it, at least!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 25, 2020)

My airport color is yellow. I'm fine with it, definitely don't have a problem with it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm happy with my yellow airport. Originally I would have preferred a red airport but I've started to prefer the yellow recently.


----------



## Asarena (Sep 25, 2020)

My airport is blue, and I'm still happy with it! Blue is my favorite color, so it's the color I wanted my airport to be. I didn't have to reset for it; it was just what I happened to get.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the orange airport and I’m still super happy with it. I find that I’m mainly decorating with orangey flowers, so everything matches quite nicely


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 25, 2020)

Green AKA the best checking in. Love it.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm still very happy with my green airport. Love that I don't have to trade for black streetlamps especially.
Despite being overly prepared pre-release, I was unaware there were different color airports, so I really lucked out with the RNG there.


----------



## oak (Sep 25, 2020)

I have blue which is pretty good but I would prefer the yellow airport.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 25, 2020)

I love the look of the green airport + seaplane especially, but I don't know if I would want to switch to it. The yellow airport is what I know, and it really matches the dodos best IMO


----------



## Aurita (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the red/orange one and I’m still happy with it! The only one I didn’t want was the green one bc it was a bit too bright for me, but I didn’t really care which one I got initially. I do like the white streetlamps so I think I lucked out on that


----------



## cocoacat (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the yellow one and it's okay.  They're all pretty equal to me now. I think I most like the blue plane and prefer the orange airport's Nook mile items, but it doesn't really matter.

I do hope they add customization someday, though... different colors or styles along with the Resident Services building would be nice.


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the orange red airport and I'm happy with it. I find the secondary color more complimentary with the red base. Not too pleased with my nook mile variants though, but oh well.

The second best airport color would probably be green imo because it'd match well with my flag.


----------



## Feunard (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a blue airport. I'm happy with it but I wish we could change the airport colours. For example, I would like to have it temporarily orange for the autumn season.


----------



## deana (Sep 25, 2020)

I got the yellow airport which goes with the yellow of my switch lite so I love that ☺


----------



## Dracule (Sep 25, 2020)

I’ve mentioned this in a previous thread, but I hate my airport color, lol. I have green and wished it was orange (or at least yellow). It just doesn’t match at all. :u


----------



## Tentacles (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the green bc I actually specifically sought it out but now I wish I had blue. I'm in far too deep to delete my island now though. I do still like the green better than the orange I originally had.


----------



## Fye (Sep 25, 2020)

its not really something that affects me anymore now that I have the nook miles item variants that I want. I hardly notice the airport or plane color so I don't think I would have minded if it was a different color, and even though I reset the game a few times to choose my island fruit and town hall placement I never factored in airport color. Looking at the other options I'm happy with my green airport and like it better than the blue and red (which looks more like orange) options, but might have liked yellow better since it doesn't blend in with the grass. But my island flag has a green background so the fact that it matches with the airport is a plus =)


----------



## hiyenas (Sep 25, 2020)

i was never really happy with it but i kept it because my mom was watching me play and was like "no dont cheat" so i just dealt with it,, i dont like yellow, but its not a huge deal


----------



## heaven. (Sep 25, 2020)

.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2020)

Blue is what I wanted and got.
I'm still happy with it. 

Themed airports would have been nice though!

Maybe one day.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 25, 2020)

I reset for orange and I'm still very happy with it! The NM items don't matter too much to me since I can trade for those. I do wish they would be customisable in the future though!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2020)

I got the green airport and everything I wanted for my island on my first try for the game, and am still happy with it.  I mean, green is my favorite color, fits my island theme, and is basically my aesthetic.  What’s not to love?


----------



## eko (Sep 25, 2020)

at first i really wished that i got a blue airport instead because it looked prettier, but after all the guides came out and finding out my green airport has the black streetlamps i've learned to be happy with it


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 25, 2020)

I got the blue airport on my first try and I am happy with it!


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Sep 25, 2020)

I got a red airport. Actually, I don't really care. Does that mean I am perfectly happy with it then?


----------



## kiwikenobi (Sep 25, 2020)

I got the blue airport without resetting or even really thinking about it until I saw other people's airports could be different colors. Blue is my favorite color, so I've been happy with it since the beginning.


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 25, 2020)

I had no idea there would be different airport colours when I first started my game... I'm stoopid. 
My airport is green, but I wish it was blue. Green isn't the worst colour to have and at least it still blends in to my forest theme.


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a blue airport. I definitely am happy with the colour but it has the worst colour options for NM items


----------



## itsmxuse (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the yellow airport, wasn’t til I joined this forum that I knew you could get different coloured airports


----------



## Mick (Sep 25, 2020)

I somehow forgot to check which things you could reset for and so I didn't, I went with one of the four map options the game provided and stuck to it. I ended up with a yellow airport, and I don't mind it that much, but it is still my least favourite of the airport colours. If I could change it to blue or green then I would definitely do that without hesitation. I'm too far into the game to reset over something like this, though!


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Sep 25, 2020)

Mine's yellow. 

Airport colour isn't a big deal for me. I didn't reset for it. Any colour would've been fine.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2020)

Yeah, I got the orange(tbf I thought that was a separate colour lol) or, red one and I like it. Red and yellow are definitely my faves but I wouldn't pick that over good starters, map etc.


----------



## moonlights (Sep 25, 2020)

i have a blue airport and i'm happy with it! i honestly didn't mind what colour i was gonna get, initially i didn't even know that the airport could've been one of four colours.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Sep 25, 2020)

Didn't reset so would have settled on whatever I got, but I got the blue airport which is my favourite! I feel it just suits the Dodo Airlines vibe so well.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

SummerHime said:


> Tell us know how you feel about yours. Are you still happy with it, is it starting to get on your nerves or did you hate it from the very beginning? If you'd like to change, which one would you pick? Also let us know if you resetted for your current color or if you just went along with the one you randomly got.



Mine is green, and that's it. I usually have to look up what color my airport is just to answer questions like this, that's how much attention I am paying to its color. So sure, I'm happy with the color, it's not getting on my nerves and I'm certainly not hating it.

I didn't reset for a different airport color, I didn't even know that was possible when I got the game. If they ever add a feature where you can change your airport color without having to reset your game, I might do so if it allows me to quickly buy a different color of nook miles item.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the blue airport which I like but visiting other islands I am kinda like oh wow they are nice it would look nice to have a different colour plane in the blue water.  Not blue plane in blue water a coloured plane would look quite nice


----------



## cats_toy (Sep 25, 2020)

It doesn’t really matter to me.


----------



## Sander (Sep 25, 2020)

Definitely! I always was team blue, but resetted in July and now I have the red/orange airport and I think it matches best with the national park theme of my island. The red airport w/ a cedar tree overgrown entrance is still one of the most aesthetically pleasing things in ACNH to me.

I already know that whenever I want to change my theme, it’ll be autumn themed or tropical themed. The red airport seems like the most fitting choice for my shortlist of island themes.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 25, 2020)

When I started, I decided that I wanted an orange airport and that was one of the things I reset for. I wasn't aware of the fact there were differences with the coloration of the Nook Miles items until later. The yellow airport has the most items in the colors I like, but I wouldn't want a yellow airport, so alas. Green has the black streetlamps and I have multiple friends who want those, so if I could I might've opted for green instead just for that. In general though, I'm still happy with the orange airport. Orange is one of my three favorite colors, plus I just think it looks the nicest of the four.


----------



## SummerHime (Sep 25, 2020)

Dracule said:


> I’ve mentioned this in a previous thread, but I hate my airport color, lol. I have green and wished it was orange (or at least yellow). It just doesn’t match at all. :u


Aw, I feel for you :3 I hope you get the option to change it eventually!



dizzy bone said:


> I reset for orange and I'm still very happy with it! The NM items don't matter too much to me since I can trade for those. I do wish they would be customisable in the future though!


Yes! We need customization! Maybe even more colors, or different looks maybe? It would be awesome if we could change it like our house.



Roxxy said:


> I have a blue airport. I definitely am happy with the colour but it has the worst colour options for NM items


At least we can trade for those! But yeah, I feel like I'm going to have to do lots of trading as well...



Halloqueen said:


> When I started, I decided that I wanted an orange airport and that was one of the things I reset for. I wasn't aware of the fact there were differences with the coloration of the Nook Miles items until later. The yellow airport has the most items in the colors I like, but I wouldn't want a yellow airport, so alas. Green has the black streetlamps and I have multiple friends who want those, so if I could I might've opted for green instead just for that. In general though, I'm still happy with the orange airport. Orange is one of my three favorite colors, plus I just think it looks the nicest of the four.


I was actually surprised when I found out the Nook Miles items were attached to the airport color! I think nobody knew at the beginning. Since you can swap them, I don't think that would have changed anything for me though. There are already so many things to reset for


----------



## Jhine7 (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a yellow airport. I remember saying when I first started the game, "anything but yellow" and of course I got yellow. But now it's whatever. Would've liked blue to go with my theme, or green my favorite color. It is odd that you can't change it. But oh well.


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the yellow airport. Since there’s no route of customization yet I haven’t really thought twice about it xD. The color goes well with the stars on our flag so not qualms there.


----------



## Imbri (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the green, which works nicely with my design style, but I really forget about it most of the time.

I know there are color variations I want to trade for, but that would be true no matter what color airport I had, so it doesn't matter much.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 25, 2020)

Not gonna lie, when I finally managed to get my hands on a Switch Lite, I was just ready to start playing the game asap! I wasn't aware of the Airport colour being randomly rolled (nor the association with certain Nook Mile item variants), so I went with whichever came up first -- that being blue. I'm still content with how it looks.  It would be neat if in the future, we were given the option to customize the Airport colour, though to be honest, I would personally prioritize being able to customize the exterior of Resident Services before the Airport.


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 25, 2020)

I got the yellow airport. I'm alright with it, but to be honest.. I don't really like any of the airport colours. Too.. bright? I was hoping there wouldn't a brown one.


----------



## Sander (Sep 25, 2020)

Add to that with the new Halloween update; a pumpkin patch would look great near my orange/red airport.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a green airport and I didn't reset for it but I do like it. it blends in well with the green/flowery vibe of my town.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Sep 25, 2020)

I have yellow and it's still my favorite


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 25, 2020)

Yellow airport and I'll be honest I forget what color it is all the time so I'd say I really don't care about what color it is.
I never cared to begin with so I'm definitely still pleased with what I have!​


----------



## Livia (Sep 25, 2020)

I got yellow and I love it! I think the plane looks best in yellow because there's yellow in the dodo airlines logo. Blue would be my second choice, but I think the plane looks weird in blue because of the slightly lighter blue lines on it.


----------



## Pintuition (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a blue airport and I'm still happy with it. I never really felt like I wanted another color. The only other one I'd really be interested in is yellow. But even then I don't think it's a big deal. I like how the blue airport kind of blends in with the blue tone of the water and the whole island feel. It's fine by me!


----------



## mayortiffany (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a blue airport, and I'm still happy with it.

When I started the game, I didn't want to reset anything as I wanted to stick with what RNG gave me. However, I like blue the best out of any of the airport colours so I suppose RNG listened to me about that wish! I think the blue matches the scenery best so it kind of 'blends in', but I also like how the yellow contrasts the blue of the ocean and the seaplane.

I had no idea airport colours were connected to Nook Miles items, but I suppose I can always trade for those if I have a colour variant I hate. In any case, I'd probably have to trade anyways seeing as it's highly unlikely I'll like all the colour variants given.


----------



## 6iixx (Sep 25, 2020)

i'm stuck with yellow, my least favourite colour of all time.  when i first started, i had absolutely no idea that there were different colours to anything when it came to your 'base' nook colours, so i thought i was just stuck with it.  it wasn't until i had already established quite a bit onto my island that i discovered other people have other colours.  i've been dealing with it ever since.  i wish i could have a green one, but i've come to terms if you can say that with my yellow airport.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a green airport and didn't reset for it, and I am still really happy with it! Green was one of my top choices I was hoping for and I am so glad I got it randomly (I don't like resetting).


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the orange airport. I didn't aim to have a particular colour and still to this day it doesn't seem like a big deal to me! So I'd say I'm happy with it. I'm used to it, certainly!


----------



## hakutaku (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a blue airport! I'm very happy with it, I got lucky since I was planning a blue and white sorta theme for my island and randomly got blue on my first try. Unfortunately I don't like most of the NMT variations you get with the blue airport lol.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 25, 2020)

Blue is my least favorite color in general, BUT it's actually my favorite airport color- I like how it looks rather nautical.
(it's my airport color, in case that wasn't clear, lol)


----------



## seliph (Sep 25, 2020)

NO i wish i had a blue one but i stuck with yellow because i had kid cat as my starter


----------



## Hanami (Sep 25, 2020)

I have the blue airport and I'm happy with it! As you said, I like how the blue one goes so well with the sea. It also blends in with the Dodo Airlines brand color


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Sep 25, 2020)

Green's my favorite color but I didn't try for it. I would be ok with anything but red though. This game's made me realize red is my least favorite color lol


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 25, 2020)

I've enjoyed the bright yellow airport throughout spring/summer. Still happy to have it welcome visitors. Seeing the orange again makes me reconsider as it'd be perfect for fall, though.


----------



## PumpkabooPie (Sep 25, 2020)

Zen said:


> I got blue airport first try and I still love it  I even reset and got a new island and still got a blue airport. It was meant to be <3


Same I got green my first go and that's my favorite! ^-^


----------



## rezberri (Sep 25, 2020)

tbh i reset my save for a whole century - actually it was a day - for a red airport and apples with south and east facing river mouths and tho i got what i wanted and am happy with it, my town hall placement rly sucks. i am about reset my save again bc of that and also because i think the number alliteration of a 10-10-2020 or 10/10/20 date is simply exquisite and i would be a clown and court jester to pass up such a lovely number. but in the end i am still a clown. because i'll be resetting.


----------



## abbydoll (Sep 25, 2020)

i have the red/orange one and i'm okay with it, even though i think they're all kind of...meh. out of all the options, its the one that suits my island best, though. but i wish there was an option to change it with more colors like pink, purple, black, white, etc.


----------



## Saga (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm actually happier with my airport than I was when I first started playing. At the time, I really wanted a yellow airport, and while I still think those look really nice (since they match the Dodo Airlines merch best), I'm now glad that I got my original second choice - green. It matches my island no matter what the season is, and looks more natural than I think yellow would have. So, I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## Le Ham (Sep 25, 2020)

I hardly ever think about my airport color. It just never mattered to me, doesn't feel like it's really part of my island. It's green, it's what it is. And now with DAs no one ever sees the thing anyway. Maybe I wouldn't feel as strongly if I had gotten orange, but eh, it's just not high enough on my priority list to be worth resetting over if I didn't like it.


----------



## Nami (Sep 25, 2020)

I wish I paid attention to my airport color. I would have reset more lol... I only reset like 4 times to get the fruit I wanted really.


----------



## tajikey (Sep 25, 2020)

My answer would be: Blue Airport - Never liked it but didn't want to tempt ACNH fate, so kept it, and never reset.


----------



## SummerHime (Sep 26, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> I have a yellow airport. I remember saying when I first started the game, "anything but yellow" and of course I got yellow. But now it's whatever. Would've liked blue to go with my theme, or green my favorite color. It is odd that you can't change it. But oh well.


Aww, I think Tom Nook overheard you and decided to mess with you! Hopefully you get the option to give him (even more) money to change it.



TheSillyPuppy said:


> Not gonna lie, when I finally managed to get my hands on a Switch Lite, I was just ready to start playing the game asap! I wasn't aware of the Airport colour being randomly rolled (nor the association with certain Nook Mile item variants), so I went with whichever came up first -- that being blue. I'm still content with how it looks.  It would be neat if in the future, we were given the option to customize the Airport colour, though to be honest, I would personally prioritize being able to customize the exterior of Resident Services before the Airport.


That's very true! I want the Resident Service building and plaza to get a complete makeover! It's such a shame we have no control over it.



Sander said:


> Add to that with the new Halloween update; a pumpkin patch would look great near my orange/red airport.


OMG yes! Pumpkins with orange airport sounds awesome!



seliph said:


> NO i wish i had a blue one but i stuck with yellow because i had kid cat as my starter


Kid Cat is awesome! Do you still have him in your town?



rezberri said:


> tbh i reset my save for a whole century - actually it was a day - for a red airport and apples with south and east facing river mouths and tho i got what i wanted and am happy with it, my town hall placement rly sucks. i am about reset my save again bc of that and also because i think the number alliteration of a 10-10-2020 or 10/10/20 date is simply exquisite and i would be a clown and court jester to pass up such a lovely number. but in the end i am still a clown. because i'll be resetting.


I felt exactly like this when I reset. I spent over six hours just to get everything right... then I decided everything wasn't right, so I reset some more, all within my first day of getting the game. Having a nice move in date was also my top priority, and I think yours will be awesome!


----------



## Rosch (Sep 26, 2020)

I haven't really bothered with the grass pattern or something similar in previous games. So the airport color doesn't really bother me. I am more concerned about the native flowers and fruits.


----------



## Romaki (Sep 26, 2020)

I resetted for Yellow and I'm still happy with it.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Sep 26, 2020)

I suppose I have a red airport, though it's definitely orange in my mind. Am still really happy with it!  Got it by chance and wasn't gonna reset anyway because I wanted my experience to be as AC as possible (chance, no choice, like earlier installments), but as it turns out the primary colours of my island are orange and black (sometimes red and yellow).. so it fits like a glove!


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 26, 2020)

airport colour was definitely something I wasn't too fussed about in the grand scheme of things - I got a blue one which I love bc it fits in well with the whole dodo branding! even if it does sorta blend in with the sea. tbh I would've been happy with any colour


----------



## seliph (Sep 26, 2020)

SummerHime said:


> Kid Cat is awesome! Do you still have him in your town?


yup, he’s my all time fav so he’s staying


----------



## Fraggle (Sep 26, 2020)

I had no idea airport colour was a thing when I started! Mine is red/orange and I’ve never liked it. I would have chosen green or blue ideally but I like my island overall so perhaps it’s a good thing that I wasn’t tempted to throw it away for the airport colour.


----------



## NyattaSama (Sep 26, 2020)

I have the red airport and I wish I knew that there were different ones when I started the game. I didn't know the airport color affects some of the nook mile furniture either. Now I'm stuck with the white streetlamp which does not fit my island theme at all


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 26, 2020)

I have a green airport and I do like it. The blue also looks nice, but I wouldn't say I'm unhappy with the green airport at all!


----------



## faerie (Sep 26, 2020)

I have a blue airport which I'm very happy with, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't be happy with the option to change them in the future.


----------



## Verecund (Sep 26, 2020)

I got the yellow one and I still love it! I think at the beginning I might have preferred the green one over it (although I still loved the yellow, which was the only other colour I wanted), but now I think the yellow one is my favourite!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 26, 2020)

green is good, yes


----------



## mogyay (Sep 26, 2020)

i *think* i'm happy with it, i went for yellow because it's my favourite colour & i still love it even though it doesn't really go with the rest of my town, green would have probably fit in best but i really don't like that shade of green tbh so i don't feel too upset


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 28, 2020)

I have a green airport and I like it. I do like lime green, and I think if I got to choose I probably would have picked what I already have. My second favorite is blue, it does look good against the water, but I feel like the lime green pops!


----------



## SirOctopie (Sep 28, 2020)

I have a yellow airport. I mean, it doesn't look terrible, but knowing that you can end up with different colors, I wish I had ended up with blue or green. And maybe a little off topic, but apparently the color of your airport determines the variant of some of the Nook Miles items like the Tea Cup Ride. I do like the elegant version more than the colorful, but hey, what are you gonna do? *shrugs*


----------



## Dio (Sep 28, 2020)

I have a yellow airport. I like it a lot cause its the same color as the dodos and the majority of colors of the nook miles items you get from that are the ones that I will possibly need for when I begin designing my island. If I had to pick a different airport color, blue would be my second and only choice just because the red doesn't look that nice to me and while green is my favorite color, the shade of the green airport is kind of off to me


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 28, 2020)

My airport is yellow! I didn't put a whole lot of stock into the colour of my airport. I reset a few times mainly to toy around with my native fruits and starting villagers but didn't pay much mind to the colour of my airport. I really like that mine is yellow though - yellow just feels like such a happy colour to me and I think the plane is cute! If I didn't have yellow I would probably opt for blue because I think that looks cute too.


----------



## zumhaus (Sep 29, 2020)

I didn't even notice the airport colours changing when I was resetting for fruit, and didn't notice there were different colours until about day 2/3 when I was at my sibling's island (who started the same day as me and actually had a small airport preference)
Whoops! 
I've got orange on my main and blue on my secondary that was founded two months later, and I'm not bothered at all by their colours, even considering that NM+ items are dependent on airport colour.
To be fair, all the NM+ variations I prefer are all independent of the airport colour, and I don't think I was lucky with most of them. Booo.
(At least I got the pink springy-ride on? I'm not big on it at all but I've ordered it multiple times to help others out! )


----------



## Coolio15 (Oct 1, 2020)

My airport is red and, honestly, I wish I could change it to green to match my island's theme a bit better. Doesn't bother me overly so, and I sacrificed the airport color and non-ideal town fruit because of how much I liked my town's starting layout and one of my starter villagers (Flo<3)


----------



## ams (Oct 1, 2020)

This is the one thing I wish I had reset for. I have yelllow which would have been my second choice but didn’t realize blue was an option when I started the game. So sad about it.


----------



## Kattea (Oct 3, 2020)

I have a green airport, it's not my least favourite. I would get blue if I could change it though.


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Oct 3, 2020)

My airport is blue, which probably would have been my first choice.

My problem with the airport is that you enter at the corner of the building, but inside you show up in the center of the back wall.  Come on!  Be consistent.


----------



## meo (Oct 3, 2020)

Airport color wasn't a huge factor for choosing a town for me. I liked yellow the most but I ended up with green in my main and yellow in my second town.
I'm still perfectly fine and content with both.

I'm still hoping that eventually themed upgrades are added for the resident services and airport...like how we could upgrade to themed choices for town hall/train station in new leaf.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2020)

I’m indifferent even though blue is my second favorite color after purple. I didn’t know about the different color variations and was more concerned about my starter villagers. I would’ve liked the brick lighthouse, black drink machine, black snack machine with my airport though. I was happy with my zebra springy ride on though .


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 3, 2020)

I've always wanted a Red/Orange Airport. So I won't reset my island for that.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 4, 2020)

I got a blue airport. I normally just don't notice it, but when I visit a town with a yellow or red airport I do get a little jealous lol

I think red or yellow would fit my town's theme better since I have more of those types of colors rather than blues in my decorations.


----------



## Lake (Oct 21, 2020)

If I had the chance to choose on my own, I probably would have chosen blue (which is my typical color choice).  I wound up with green.  I didn't think I would like the green airport, but I actually love how it looks in contrast to the blue water.  I'm very happy with it!  This game is making me appreciate other colors more!


----------



## Silkfawn (Oct 21, 2020)

I thought it was orange?

I have the red (?) orange airport.
Color wise, I'd rather have the blue.

Nook mile machine items wise, I wouldn't want to change it for any other airport color.
I think the orange airport has the best NM color options overall.


----------



## Lake (Oct 22, 2020)

Silkfawn said:


> I thought it was orange?
> 
> I have the red (?) orange airport.
> Color wise, I'd rather have the blue.
> ...



I did, too!  I'm having trouble seeing it as red in all the photos I googled.  And I remember seeing it when I was resetting for island layout and I thought it was orange.  Is it really red??


----------



## Maerle (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes! I reset for hours for a blue airport and cherries as my native fruit (had real bad luck), but I’m still so happy I did! I still like the blue airport best.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020



Lake said:


> I did, too!  I'm having trouble seeing it as red in all the photos I googled.  And I remember seeing it when I was resetting for island layout and I thought it was orange.  Is it really red??



I also think the “red” airport looks more like an orange airport, tbh.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Oct 22, 2020)

I have the yellow airport and I still like it. I'm glad that I didn't got the green one, otherwise I would have reset again. It's just the one color which doesn't appeal to me that much.


----------



## Moonlight. (Oct 22, 2020)

green's my favorite color so i'm fine with it, plus black streetlamps are always a plus tbh


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 22, 2020)

i'm fine with mine, i think all colors are cute. i don't even notice my airport color even though i use it all the time, it's not ugly o it doesn't bother me. i think mine is yellow


----------



## SadStringbean (Oct 22, 2020)

My airport color, Yellow, is the best in my opinion. the other 3 are a bit to flashy in my opinion and, depending on your island theme, they may not go well.


----------



## --Maya-- (Nov 23, 2020)

Yellow looks the best on the airport


----------



## lemoncrossing (Nov 23, 2020)

Mine is yellow, and I'm super happy with it. I actually spent upwards of 20-30 minutes resetting on release night, because I was after the yellow airport with oranges as my native fruit.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm stuck with red, and I really don't think it matches the aesthetic of my town. It's almost a burnt orange :C


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Nov 23, 2020)

I’m happy with blue still! The other colors are pretty but I feel like blue works best bc it’s like the ocean and the airport is for a seaplane so to me it works out nicely


----------



## Etown20 (Nov 23, 2020)

My airport is yellow, and I'm still happy with it. I don't think about it too much, but it's probably the one thing I wouldn't change even if given the option.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 23, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I'm stuck with red, and I really don't think it matches the aesthetic of my town. It's almost a burnt orange :C


I actually think it is orange. I don’t know why people say it’s red other than it fits the basic color set.

I like it because it fits the national park visitor center aesthetic that I have going for my area.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I actually think it is orange. I don’t know why people say it’s red other than it fits the basic color set.
> 
> I like it because it fits the national park visitor center aesthetic that I have going for my area.


Oh that's pretty cool, do you have any pictures? I'm going for an almost overgrown theme, so it really doesn't fit what I'm doing.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 23, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> Oh that's pretty cool, do you have any pictures? I'm going for an almost overgrown theme, so it really doesn't fit what I'm doing.


Well, most of my island is also an overgrown forest. I made the visitor center so the buildings actually made sense!


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Well, most of my island is also an overgrown forest. I made the visitor center so the buildings actually made sense!View attachment 337652


That looks pretty awesome! I wouldn't say I'm doing, like so overgrown it's cottage core, more like a town that the mayor forgot to maintain because there is no mayor. My town is only like 2 months old now though, so I've got a lot to go.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 23, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> That looks pretty awesome! I wouldn't say I'm doing, like so overgrown it's cottage core, more like a town that the mayor forgot to maintain because there is no mayor. My town is only like 2 months old now though, so I've got a lot to go.


I wouldn’t even say that my woods are even cottagecore; it’s pretty much feral where nook hasn’t set up buildings!


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 23, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I wouldn’t even say that my woods are even cottagecore; it’s pretty much feral where nook hasn’t set up buildings!


That's really cool. It's nice to see so many original ideas and watching people express their creativity through animal crossing is awesome.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 23, 2020)

I know I just reset not long ago, but I have the orange airport and I'm fine with that! It gives me the white streetlamps and I prefer those over the other colors. I actually don't mind what airport color I get.


----------



## oranje (Nov 23, 2020)

I have orange!  I'm happy with it because orange is my favorite color. Now that I have an ocean-themed town, I think it's pretty fitting since it's the same color of a life jacket and my town is (thematically) drowning.


----------



## Pondo (Nov 23, 2020)

Maybe I'm the outlier here, but I recently reset my island and I'm glad I got the red/orange one. I had the blue one before, but I wasn't bothered by it much until someone (who also had a blue airport) and I had a falling out. They visited my island a lot, and came to really resent my island and my airport for sharing the colour with them, and only them, because of it.

The red/orange one fits with my native fruit being the orange, so I'm perfectly happy with it. (During my resets, I'd gotten green but with tulips as my native flower again, and I really didn't want that.)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 23, 2020)

I have green and i am happy with it. I actually didnt care what color i got. Now that we know about the items associated with the colors, im glad mine is green.
If i ever did restart for whatever reason i would be tempted to set for a yellow airport. The yellow lighthouse my island came with, really grew on me and if the airport matched I think it would be pretty cute.


----------



## eseamir (Nov 23, 2020)

I have yellow and it's the first colour I got, I didn't reset at all (decided to work with whatever island I got given from the beginning haha) and I don't think I really would have reset for a different airport tbh


----------



## Hedgehugs (Nov 23, 2020)

blue airport gang all the way

im also stupid because i reset after having it wayyy back and decided i wanted a green airport for my new island (because how can you not have a green airport when your island is called green hill lol) but instantly didn't like it because i thought the inside of the airport would be the same color as the outside

so when i found out the interior was still blue i reset again lol 

i don't really care for the items involved with the airport because you can always get them via online trading.


----------



## Korichi (Nov 24, 2020)

I didn’t know there were different airport colours and I got blue on the first try! I’m very lucky, as I have a star pond, apples (the fruit I wanted), and a blue airport!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020

Blue is my favourite colour!


----------



## Radio (Nov 24, 2020)

I reset specifically for the orange colour because of the street lamps, vending machines and lighthouse. So, I'm happy with it because it was a conscious decision that I made.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 24, 2020)

I had yellow, and after resetting, I now have green. Although yellow is not always the most appealing color, the colors of Nook Miles items that come with yellow are ok.

Honestly, I just wish Nintendo would stop hiding item colors from us, and just give us all colors regardless of airport.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 24, 2020)

i wasnt aware of airport colours until after i had started working on my island but mine is yellow which is the one i wouldve wanted the most - especially since that colour is closely associated with honey (part of my island name) orange/red is nice too but i prefer yellow and the different colour variants in the store that come with it


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 24, 2020)

Like some other people have commented, I didn’t know there were different airport colors in the beginning. I got a blue one and I’m happy with it. I do really like the other colors too though. I would like a yellow one if I had a second copy of the game.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 24, 2020)

I got blue on my first try (along with Antonio) so that’s what I decided to stick with because Antonio is my fav. I originally was going to reset for the green airport, since I think it stands out from the water but the blue airport has kinda grown on me.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 24, 2020)

I got red, and I still love it! Honestly my biggest concern was getting the correct layout and NOT having pears as my native (I'm allergic).


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 24, 2020)

Yellow - I'm still happy with it. 
As in "I would change my airport color to blue, given the option, but it's not such a huge deal breaker for me that I'd delete all of my game progress and start from scratch and reset nightmare to change it."


----------



## Burumun (Nov 24, 2020)

I reset for orange/red, both on my original island and when I remade it, and it's honestly still the only airport color I really like. I just wish it didn't give me the one streetlamp color I can't use.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 24, 2020)

i ended up with a blue airport and while i would've preferred yellow i'm fine with blue.


----------



## annex (Nov 24, 2020)

I like my yellow airport. I recently got my Dodo airplane model and I liked the yellow so I decided to keep it. If I had to change colors, I would choose green.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Nov 24, 2020)

I have yellow but I don't really care which of the four colors I have. Now if there was a PINK airport I'd totally want that.


----------



## maria110 (Nov 24, 2020)

The only thing I have cared about when starting a new island is the basic map.  My yellow airport doesn't really matter to me although I think yellow is a color that is not rendered very nicely in the game.  (Like the yellow lighthouse--not an attractive shade of yellow.)  

The native fruit, airport, peninsula and such--it never occurred to me to care about those things.  I would prefer to have an apple island, but I could just take out all my native fruit trees and plant those.


----------



## Maiana (Nov 24, 2020)

I originally had a yellow airport and I was pretty happy with it!
Now, I've reset, and I'd say I like having an orange airport more. I feel like I have access to better items + my island layout is better.


----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 24, 2020)

I honestly didn't know there were different colors for airports until I came onto TBT. But even 2 months later (I got my switch very late into the year) I am VERY happy with my yellow airport. Out of all the available airport colors, yellow is my favorite. It's such a happy color and it just makes me happy to play this game + all the adorable animals makes real life just fade away in my mind.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 24, 2020)

I didn’t even know there were different colored airports until I saw this thread a while back! I have the blue one, and my husband has the green. Fun fact: when you fly to other people's islands, your plane is that color too! AND that's the color DAL airplane model you get!


----------



## Purities (Nov 25, 2020)

I had no idea that the colour of the airport wasn't able to be changed until way too far into the game lmao, I have the yellow one but wouldve loved literally ANY other colour, but didnt think much of it at the time, thinking I could change it but noooope. I would LOVE a red one to match my kanye west album my dark beautiful twisted fantasy cover as its red too, but it just clashes with my ugly yellow airport lol.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 25, 2020)

I resetted and decided to accept the blue airport because that's basically my family's favorite color. I don't mind it since it matches DAL and blue is a nice color, but damn are the blue nook miles items ugly. Like half of them you have really good choices, but then the basic stuff is so blue.


----------



## jokk (Dec 8, 2020)

i have green. blue might have been nice, but i really don't care about my airport color all that much


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 8, 2020)

i have a blue airport and i love it! i actually thought that was the default for a while until i finally found out that there were more airport colors


----------



## avieators (Dec 8, 2020)

ahaha..."still happy" is a relative term, considering i recently restarted,,,however the airport color had nothing to do with that, i think the orange/red airport looks the best! i actually got it again on my new island! my only problem is the nm items associated w it,,,more specifically the streetlamp (i'd prefer black )


----------



## glow (Dec 8, 2020)

WHO started with calling that red? Nintendo? is there some sort of translating error here, that is orange, unless pumpkins are red or unless oranges aren't orange 

anyway i'm not crazy about my airport color (orange) but i mainly chose my map for its layout and in retrospect it probably goes well with my theme the most (dark/abandoned/witchy)


----------



## Caracal (Dec 9, 2020)

I want the orange airport so bad!! But only because orange is my favourite colour...  

I have blue. I wish I had any other colour, but I guess blue works with the theme of my island. But you know what would work better? Green...


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 9, 2020)

I wish I had the blue one because it's my favorite color but I have the red one instead.


----------



## tywashere (Dec 10, 2020)

I have a yellow airport, but I want an orange one. I'm almost 800 hours in and it's way too late to start over.


----------



## Mu~ (Mar 13, 2021)

Got orange, I prefer it over yellow and green, but wish I could change it to blue.


----------



## JemAC (Mar 13, 2021)

I have a yellow airport and I'm still happy with it, when I started the game I hadn't really thought about what colour I wanted so when I found a map layout I liked I just took the airport colour that came with it. The yellow fits quite nicely on my island and most of the Nook Miles colour variants are okay and overall it's probably my second favourite colour, if I restarted I'd probably look to change it to blue but it doesn't bother me enough to change my whole island.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 13, 2021)

My first was green and I was "ok" with it esp since it meant I had the black street lights, but i restarted in january and figured well since I am restarting, I am going to make sure mine is yellow.  I chose yellow because the yellow lighthouse I was stuck with on my past island really grew on me and I thought, well how cool would it be to have the light house and airport match?
I mean, I know you can't see both at the same time if you use the land peninsula thingy, but in my mind, I know that light house way over there is yellow too. lol.
I still like my yellow airport alot.


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 13, 2021)

I usually hate the color yellow but for an island airport it looks real nice & meant to be.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 13, 2021)

I recently reset and I got blue. I wish I had gotten green because my island’s name is Cacti and it would be fitting if my airport was green. But the blue doesn’t brother me too much.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 13, 2021)

I got orange and it's very fitting! My island is named Coral Cay and it's very tropical with a lot of orange, pink, and yellow flowers so the orange really fits well with the whole aesthetic of the island. 

I didn't even know the airport colors were a thing and never knew what mine was until recently, I should have known though since the whole new leaf train station thing was well such a thing back then


----------



## juneau (Mar 13, 2021)

I voted yellow and then went to check - apparently mine is orange lol, so it shows how little it matters to me. I think the airport is so far away from anything else, it can't really "clash" with my island décor, so it doesn't really matter all that much to me what it looks like. Maybe to match my flag, but that's about it.


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 13, 2021)

I've got the blue airport and I'm happy with it. I like that it matches the Dodo airlines merch. It's probably the color I would have chosen if I could have. My sister and I started playing at the same time on side by sisde tvs, and I didn't notice for a long time that our airports were different colors. lol


----------



## Moritz (Mar 13, 2021)

My airport is yellow
I really wish it was orange


----------



## angelcat621 (Mar 13, 2021)

I wanted blue because it's my fave color of the available choices, but I got yellow. Meh. Not a big fan of yellow but I wouldn't restart for just that. At least I got the cool blue phone box and roses for native flower, which I did want.


----------



## miraxe (Mar 13, 2021)

Wait, we have different airport colors?! I feel like I remember hearing that the first few days when everyone was resetting to get their perfect starts, but I didn't take it into consideration. I honestly would have to go start my game up to tell you what my airport color is- I really don't know! I guess that's some kind of happiness? It's insignificant enough to not bother me.


----------



## kasane (Mar 13, 2021)

i never actually realised that the airports could be different colours at first 

mine is yellow, most of the time i don't even notice it. i also don't mind yellow, reminds me of p4


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Mar 13, 2021)

When I started the game, I didn't reset for anything. I just went with what was given to me. And I didn't particularly care for my fruit or my starting villagers... and when I found out there were different colors for the airport, I wish I had a different one of those, too.

I wound up coming to really love my starter villagers (they both moved out, but I loved having them when I did!) and now I'm glad apples are my native fruit. I get to feel like my island SHOULD have an apple orchard! And I also really like the green color for my airport now! It was some more green during winter, and I think it looks really nice against the beach and water.


----------



## Pokeking (Mar 13, 2021)

I got a great combination after my fourth or fifth try. It was at a time that it was though that there was a teal airport. After two games in a row of having peaches, I wanted a different fruit. I got oranges and a green airport. I like green because it reminds me of Nintendo's Eternal Darkness for GCN. The sanity effects were my favorite mechanic in that game.

It'd have been nice if they had kept the New Leaf mechanic of changing the style of Town Hall and the Train Station (Airport).


----------



## t3llusagi (Mar 13, 2021)

I got orange on the first try and I'm still happy with it!


----------



## Corndoggy (Mar 13, 2021)

i have an orange one and honestly i have never really cared about airport colour, so like i guess im happy? idk i think im just neutral about it


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Mar 17, 2021)

I have a green airport, but I wish it was blue. Although I just saw something that was showing your airport color is in the same group as certain Nookmiles items and I wouldn't want any of those to change color. So I guess green is ok? If it was just effecting my airport, my choice would go blue, green, yellow, orange.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

At first I wanted blue but I have the red/orange color. It’s grown on me. The only one I really don’t like is yellow.


----------



## Nodokana (Mar 17, 2021)

When the game released I did not realize the airports came in different colors. For my first island I got the yellow airport and I would not change it for a different color. I think it matches my entrance I created quite well.

As for my second island I got blue which I don't mind. I wanted to get different Nook variants which also worked out.


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 18, 2021)

i have green and i really wish i could change it to yellow... my island's name is tamago (egg in japanese) so the yellow airport with white accents would be perfect but alas...


----------



## heaven. (Mar 20, 2021)

my airport is blue, which is the best variation imo so i don't want to change it. though i still wish we had the option to change the outward appearance of the airport / resident services similar to how we could in new leaf for the train station / town hall.


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

my airport is red and while that’s my least favourite of the 4, i don’t mind it at all! definitely would’ve preferred one of the other colours, though. ^^


----------



## Curlyhead (Mar 29, 2021)

...


----------



## Perfektion (Mar 29, 2021)

The orange airport is not a given choice. But I have it and I adore it. Together with oranges it just looks perfect <3 It is at a point where I think all the other airports just look kinda off because I am just so used to the orange one.


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 29, 2021)

I got the red/orange airport. I like how it blends in, and how it's kind of the more 'natural' looking building colour out of the 4, but my 2nd island also has a red/orange airport, and I wish I had a blue one for the 2nd island for more NM item diversity :L


----------



## 0ni (Mar 29, 2021)

I wish I had the green airport, as it is my favourite colour from what is available. I have yellow which I think is the worst of the four lol. It's not really a huge issue, but it would be nice if we could change it - I don't see that happening though for some reason


----------



## Corrie (Mar 29, 2021)

You know, I don't even know what colour mine is off the top of my head haha. I think it's yellow? I honestly don't care much about the colour.


----------



## amylsp (Mar 30, 2021)

I love the Blue Airport best. It's my favorite color and looks so beautiful with the ocean and sky.  I was willing to compromise on airport color when restarting my island early on. But I lucked out finding the layout I loved that also had the blue airport. I did realize later on that each airport color was paired with specific Nook shop furniture colors, but ultimately those additional color choices are available via trading, while the airport color is permanent. Besides, my favorite color items that are missing would be the black and/or white streetlamps, and the black clock and all of those are paired with different airports!


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 31, 2021)

I reset so many times because I was convinced there was a secret teal/turquoise airport  I settled on yellow though, it’s fine and looks best in the summer. But in a perfect world we’d have the option of a normal airport color, yknow like i dunno, WHITE.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Mar 31, 2021)

I've got the orange one and it's my favorite out of all the options. When I first started, I didn't know about different colors so I guess I just got really lucky to get the one I like.


----------



## Limon (Mar 31, 2021)

I was focused on getting an island with oranges and I didn't pay attention to the airport color. Mine's yellow, orange or green would be more ideal.


----------



## MrPicard (Mar 31, 2021)

I like the yellow airport that I have although if I could choose without having to reset my entire island I'd pick a blue one.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 31, 2021)

SummerHime said:


> Since a lot of people have been living on their island for six months, I'm making a series of polls to see how many are still satisfied with their island! I will be covering things that cannot be changed unless you reset the game.
> 
> *First up is* *airport color*!
> 
> ...


Oh my God. I have no idea what colour my airport is. 

Is this a thing I was supposed to worry about?!


----------



## EerieCreatures (Mar 31, 2021)

I have the blue one, and I'm pretty happy with it. c: I actually didn't know there were different colors for the longest time, but I still really like mine and don't think I would change it. Though.... if I could change the Nook Miles items without changing my airport, I probably would in a heart beat. xD


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 1, 2021)

I never even bothered a single second with the color of my airport. They are all really nice, so why would I complain about any of them!


----------



## Bloodflowers (Apr 11, 2021)

I specifically reset for the orange airport. It fits my aesthetic the best. I think if the green and blue colours were darker and moodier I would have chosen one of them instead, though.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Apr 11, 2021)

I resetted a lot to get the orange airport (was unlucky, the game refused to give me that one haha); the color is nice (all of them are but green) but most important, it unlocks white streetlamps! It's the main reason I chose it; blue or yellow could be nice as well otherwise! 

And I totally agree with the perso above me: darker green could be wonderful, as well for blue! I find them a bit too bright infortunately...


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 12, 2021)

My airport color is yellow, and I'm really happy with it. It actually matches my island's current theme really nicely which is a bonus. 

When I first started playing at release, I didn't do what most people did and reset to get the certain fruits, flowers, airport colors I wanted. I wasn't being too picky and didn't think much of it. (Looking back, I wish I had retried though, because I have oranges and I don't like them.)

So I just got lucky with my airport color. Would I have reset if it was different? Probably not. None of the airport colors are super offensive or ugly too me, so I would have most likely being happy with whatever.


----------



## Sarah3 (Apr 12, 2021)

My airport color is green, which is fine! I would've preferred blue or yellow, but definitely not worth starting over for. If only we could customize!


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 13, 2021)

i've never really been bothered by my airport color, i think the green will match my island well once its done


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 13, 2021)

Mine is blue and yeah I'm really happy with it! I resetted in the beginning to get blue, because i thought it was the perfect color regarding the sky and water (since its a Sea Plane). It also fits the dodo logo perfectly so tbh I personally think it is the perfecf choice of color to have for the airport


----------



## Coach (Apr 13, 2021)

Yes, still very happy with my green airport! Was one of the things I was resetting for at the start.


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 13, 2021)

I have the green air port and I would like to change it.


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 13, 2021)

Im still happy with my green airport i reset for it to match with pears


----------



## pup (Apr 13, 2021)

i have red (which i guess i see more as an orange??) and i still like it! i love that color and the lil blue stripe on the plane gives me 70s energy. i had blue in my first playthrough and it never really vibed with me. normally i go for something more subdued but the colors are all pretty bright.


----------



## dividere (Apr 13, 2021)

I was resetting forever trying to get a blue airport with a decent starting layout, eventually gave up and took a red/orange one but a good layout


----------

